

Arduino-Powered Stoplight for Continuous Integration Build Monitoring - zaph0d
http://www.helpshift.com/blog/operation-stoplight-jenkins-arduino-build-status-notification/

======
adityaathalye
The green glow of a successful build spreads such cheer :)

------
aaronendre
Very cool idea.

